# Narrowing the choices for my next EOS body



## GeorgeMaciver (Nov 28, 2011)

I've made a short list and just need to wait for the right body now. I'm guessing it might be the 7DII, but I don't know. Here's my list of wanted features.

I do a fair bit of wildlife, in pretty awful light sometimes, and find pop up flash both convenient and useful. When you're in the water on a bad light day, in a rocky cove, struggling to keep your feet in the surf, having a hold up flash in one hand is just not feasible. Pop up flash works for me. As an example, here's a picture I took on Saturday, using pop up flash. Without the flash, there would have been no picture.

http://sutherlandphotographiclibrary.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/2582-sealpupmakingfriends.jpg?w=900&h=494

Another thing I'm going to need is excellent noise control.

Another thing I'm going to insist on is the in-camera multi exposure feature, newly announced in the 1DX.

The last feature I'd like is a 60D type of flip screen. When I'm shooting seals in the water, I have to hold the camera just above the waves, so having a screen to see what I'm looking at, so I don't have to guess about framing and focus, would be fantastic.

As for pixels, well, 15 - 20 megapixels would do me. Sure, 100 megapixel cameras would make cropping decent images easy, but where's the fun in sitting in a car and shooting a deer on a distant hilltop and cropping a 10 megapixel image from it? Wildlife photography is about getting close to nature, and that's an art in itself, something no camera can do for you, and besides, that's where all the fun and satisfaction lies.

I wonder which next gen EOS body is going to be the one!

8)


----------



## niccyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

For low light and noise control a full frame sensor will probably be a better choice... 

Noise comparison here for 5d2 v 7d/50d http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Canon_EOS_7D/noise_JPEG.shtml


----------



## willrobb (Nov 28, 2011)

Taking pics in the surf in Scotland at this time of year....you're a brave man. 

Anyway, onto the camera. With some ofthe stuff you are insisting on I don't think canon has a camera to cover all your wants. 

Pop up flash wise, the 7D would be great. The AF on it is brilliant, great for wild life, the noise control is good, but not as good as the newer FF cameras. 

Only the 1DX will have a multiple exposure function.

The wee screen that pops out the 60D....I really don't know but maybe that is just with the 60D.

I'd reckon for what you are after the 7D would be your best bet. Fairly weather sealed, pop up flash, great autofocus, good noise control and image quality, 8 frames per second. Were I shooting wildlife in Scotland I'd use it (snapped some deer on Islay this year, but they were stopped by the side of a fence about 10m from the road....I'm rubbish).


----------



## pedro (Nov 28, 2011)

If money is not an issue I'd go for a 1Dx. Guessing that its predicted high ISO capabilities combined with fast lenses might turn a popup flash obsolete...

my two cents only


----------



## GeorgeMaciver (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Will, you have experience of Scotland at this time of year  I'm kinda hopeful that 2012 will see a new EOS that will accommodate me. I was considering the 1DX, but I think I'd miss the pop up flash on days like Saturday, which would have been a write off without it.

Regarding ff, niccyboy, I'm not so sure I'm going to want a 30 megapixel camera, or whatever the next 5D is, but I'll keep an open mind on that one.

Regarding the high ISO performance of the new 1DX making popup obsolete, that's an excellent point Pedro, I'll look into that! It would mean saving up, but hey, I can live with that for the right camera.


----------



## pedro (Nov 28, 2011)

@GeorgeMaciver: go ahead and do so. I would finally like to see "Nessie" taken at 51.200 and "tack sharp" as being posted here for the first time ever ! 8) Happy saving. There is joy in the waiting. Cheers, Pedro


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2011)

GeorgeMaciver said:


> When you're in the water on a bad light day, in a rocky cove, struggling to keep your feet in the surf, having a hold up flash in one hand is just not feasible. Pop up flash works for me.



The pop-up flash is convenient, but relatively weak. Not sure why you'd have to hold in your hand? That's what the hotshoe is for... A 1-series body with a 580EX II is weather-sealed. Also, if you're using a long-ish telephoto lens, shooting wildlife in bad light is often made easier with a hotshoe-mounted flash with a Better Beamer (a Fresnel lens attachment that gets you more distance from your flash).


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 28, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> GeorgeMaciver said:
> 
> 
> > When you're in the water on a bad light day, in a rocky cove, struggling to keep your feet in the surf, having a hold up flash in one hand is just not feasible. Pop up flash works for me.
> ...



+1 That is what I do/have


----------



## GeorgeMaciver (Nov 28, 2011)

I didn't think about the hotshoe as I didn't think I'd ever be hiking and roughing it with a hotshoe mounted flash. It's the convenience of the popup that attracts me. It isn't often I use it, but when I do need it, it's invaluable. A hotshoe mounted flash is another piece of kit to carry around. I'll have to think about that. It's a good point.


----------



## pj1974 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi George

It sounds like the Canon 7D (or any 7D mk II / replacement) might best suit your needs. I have a Canon 7D, and it's a great camera for wildlife (one of my main areas of photography). Like you, I do find the built in pop-up flash convenient and a 'life saver' from time to time to get the shot needed.

My main wildlife lens is the 70-300mm L, and I can still crop reasonably using the 7D's 18 megapixels. At times I use my Nissin Di866mkII flash to help bring out the colours and add brightness in certain types of lighting. 8)

I agree with what neuroanatomist has written, that a better beamer will help get you even more flash distance, when that's required. 

The 7D's AF, as well as pixel density and flexibility as a general camera probably meet your needs the most... Hope that you will find a good outcome for your decision making. Don't hold off on your purchase too long (every day passing, present many photo opportunities gone!) 

Regards,

Paul

PS - I have enjoyed visiting Scotland, it has some beautiful coastal scenery on the north west coast and islands in particular. I visited many times several years ago when I lived in Europe for about a decade, but generally the weather there is terrible according to my tastes (I'm from Australia, and now back 'Down Under').


----------



## GeorgeMaciver (Nov 29, 2011)

Gidday Paul, I can understand your views on the Scottish weather. I was brought up in Hong Kong until I was 12, and I still miss the beaches. Scotland has its own beauty though, and I've grown to love the place. I'm from the Islands originally, Lewis.

I had to sell a 70-200mm 2.8 IS recently for one of life's unexpected little events, and the 70-300mm L IS is definitely my next lens. The 70-200 was fabulous but I'd love a little more reach. The camera body is actually second on the list. That seal piccie was taken with a 24-105mm. I was so close to that little dude, he bit me and tore my jacket.

Enjoy your week

George


----------

